# My first ever Chanel haul :D



## gracie90 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi everyone! This week I decided that I would make my first foray into the world of Chanel makeup, and got a few more things than I expected.
  	I ended up with:


 		Beige Lame ombre essentielle (I actually got 2 - they were 10% off and I love this shadow to death!) 	
 		Pink Teaser and Aurore glossimers - so so pretty and sparkly! 	
 		Organdi Rose rouge coco - not sure about this one. I do like it, I think I was just expecting more 	
 		Emerveille and Epatant illusion d'ombres - both are beaaaaaautiful and have amazing staying power! 
 
  	Pics are below.....

  	Any thoughts on what I should get next? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







​ 

​ 

​


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful haul!  Isn't Chanel wonderful?  Oh, get some Rouge Coco Shines. They are gorgeous!  Maybe in Romance or Monte Carlo.  And a blush. You need a Chanel blush. They are fabulous and very natural looking!  Enjoy your new treasures!


----------



## User38 (Nov 28, 2011)

congrats Gracie.. enjoy !


----------



## driz69 (Nov 28, 2011)

u got some good stuff enjoy


----------



## baghdad81 (Nov 28, 2011)

enjoy!


----------



## thebeautybible (Nov 29, 2011)

gorgeous haul! I love chanel glosses. enjoy all your amazing new goodies


----------



## vala (Dec 9, 2011)

those glosses look nice! enjoy =)


----------



## xphoenix06 (Dec 15, 2011)

Lovely goodies!


----------



## mae13 (Dec 17, 2011)

Beautiful! Chanel hauls always feel decadent, don't they?


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Dec 17, 2011)

beige lame is the only chanel shadow i own and i love it as well!  nice haul


----------



## saintifying (Dec 23, 2011)

wow lucky! i want those eyeshadows, they are so intriguing!


----------



## drchick890 (Feb 5, 2012)

Love this haul.. Chanel recommendation you have to try out Fauve eyeshadow .. The best in my opinion


----------



## EndingStart (Feb 5, 2012)

Want want want! Enjoy!


----------

